# May 2007 Fishing Comp - WITH RESULTS



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi All. The May 2007 AKFF Fishing Comp starts THIS Saturday 5th May and runs until Sunday 13th April. All entries need to be submitted by 9am Tuesday 15th May into this thread.

All entries should include the following information (along with a picture of the fish)

Name/UserName of Angler 
Date of Capture 
Location 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish 
Tackle Used 
Conditions (optional) 
Other Comments (optional)

For those who got out but did not catch anything legal, you can still get individual points and also points for your state. Please include the following info in your submission.

Name/UserName 
Date of Fishing Trip 
Location 
Conditions 
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!)

Again, we have a great assortment of prizes to be given away courtesy of http://www.jaysealures.com.au .EVERYONE who enters the comp, no matter whether you caught a fish or not, is in the running to win a lure, as winners are randomly selected from all entries received

Good luck and good fishing! 
_________________


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler Brad Dicker ( FISHBRAIN)
Date of Capture 5/5/07
Location Nerang River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish (Yellowfin Bream) 42 cm aprox 1.4 kg 
Tackle Used Ian Miller Bream Buster rod ,1500 Daiwa team advantage reel ,2 lb crystal Fireline, 4lb Yamatoyo leader, 1/20 jighead& Berkley Gulp Smelt 3" Minnow
Conditions Magic 
Other Comments Went like a 'SCALDED CAT'


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler Brad Dicker ( FISHBRAIN) 
Date of Capture 5/5/07 
Location Nerang River 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish (Australian Bass ) 42cm to the fork
Tackle Used Ian Miller Bream Buster rod ,1500 Daiwa team advantage reel ,2 lb crystal Fireline, 4lb Yamatoyo leader, 1/20 jighead& Berkley Gulp Smelt 3" Minnow 
Conditions Magic 
Other Comments Went like a 'SCALDED CAT' as well


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler : Dan A
Date of Capture : 05-05-07
Location : Limeburners Creek
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : 468mm Flathead
Tackle Used : 6lb Fluro Leader, SX40


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Angler: Dodge
Date: 6.5.07
Location: Nerang River GC
Fish: Bass 33cms
Tackle: gold Scorpion, 6lb Fireline and 8lb Vanish
Conditions: nil breeze until 9am, took lure on the troll near bridge
Comments: about bloody time I got a comp fish, grin bigger than fish


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler : Justcrusin32 / Dave
Date of Capture : 6/5/07
Location : Lake Macqaurie
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : 70cm Longtom
Tackle Used : 8lb braid and 8lb mono leader, surecatch 50mm popper
Conditions (optional) : run in tide, light westerly
Other Comments (optional) : caught in 100mm of water

Name/UserName of Angler : Justcrusin32 / Dave
Date of Capture : 6/5/07
Location : Lake Macquarie
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Bream 27cm
Tackle Used : 8lb braid and 8lb mono leader, surecatch 50mm popper
Conditions (optional) : run in tide, light westerly

EDIT 2 MORE ADDED - Not much point but at least i upsized my bream
Name/UserName of Angler : Justcrusin32 / Dave
Date of Capture : 13/5/07
Location : Brisbane waters
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Bream 30cm
Tackle Used : 8lb braid and 8lb mono leader, surecatch 50mm popper
Conditions (optional) : run out tide

Name/UserName of Angler : Justcrusin32 / Dave
Date of Capture : 11/5/07
Location : Patonga creek
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : flathead 36cm
Tackle Used : 8lb braid and 8lb mono leader, tt spinner head, squidgy wriggler
Conditions (optional) : run in tide


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Name/UserName of Angler : Clive (Safa)
Date of Capture : 5/5/07
Location : Kingscliff reef 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Mac Tuna around 4kg's big enough! 
Tackle Used : 8lb braid and 20lb mono leader, gillies metal bait fish (blue) 15grams
Conditions (optional) : run in tide light wind
Other Comments (optional) : about 12m of water and slow trolling, no
offical measurements only pic's


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

*Name/UserName of Angler* Dave/Peril
*Date of Capture* 6-5-07
*Location* "Good Property" - 5km east of Long Reef
*Type and Size/Weight of Fish* Bonito, 45cm
*Tackle Used* 20lb braid, 25lb mono leader, redington 12-20lb rod, daiwa hrf baitcaster, Gillies metal fish, with assist hook ( :wink: Safa)
*Conditions* 1/2m chop, negligible swell, NW 10-15 kt, water 21C
*Other Comments* See report


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler 
Date of Capture 
Location 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish 
Tackle Used 
Conditions (optional) 
Other Comments (optional)

For those who got out but did not catch anything legal, you can still get individual points and also points for your state. Please include the following info in your submission.

Name/UserName fishingmik
Date 6.5.07
Location lakeillawara
Conditions slight southerly tide running in
Tale of Woe all igot for 4 hours work was an undersize flattie try everything hbs ,sp,and bait seemed to be the same for evey one, the fellars i asked didnt get much either 
_________________


----------



## Greg V (Sep 12, 2005)

Name Greg V 
Date of Capture 5-5-07 
Location Lake lyell
Type and Size Rainbow trout, 40cm 
Tackle Used 4lb fireline, rainbow trout color minnow (trolled)
Conditions dam low, wind 5-10 kt, water 14 C


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Name Jeffo 
Date of Capture 6-5-07 
Location Broughton Creek
Type and Size Bream 28 cm (the fish on the top of the photo. Grimo's is on the bottom) 
Tackle Used Sx40 in red trolled on 2kg mono symetre 2500 & mojiko 1-3kg rod


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUZh+B4AAEHfgAASYGX/0r0Hnoq////wMAE6ttaGqbU1NkJ6mjyj1ND1DTQDQAADINVM9U8NE1PUyDQADQAABoNBqn6iamT1GmEHqMg0AABo0ZNAQA/3+RTLsu8KAWDmTQUNJnR1tmkqQG3VKDZ6Q0LrrrebjzVhVeT8FVx2tCY6gkWOcZOCMeIpyI+R9z5XethDZzQA6IfMtOKNKngHQJQSVToSWiSYB6SRdW54Z90h8TCIcIOONc+zVvVTYBZENUi0y22zJIqLAmT4njUlZtMnXEB8IFA3DkzGDRskDYozVmPIQkypjv0iqWmhsW+4oCVvlEtuqHOWNSuIEjE0Xg85AkRiuJEBsBIbCKorQpwKdQr3LEBhPoQ8Y17ILUCxCSUOSPkGubCxdlZiDXZawEkpIoSdkJJkRSwyMwJ+hy3QMUxAhrNMRIMXilDfLwbAigR/qgeFz1XnKDDAhIu6X8XckU4UJBGYfgeA


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Name/UserName - Clarkos
Date of Fishing Trip - 6 May 2007
Location - Cowen
Conditions - Weather and water were magic, until every person with a boat turned up.
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!) Cause I'm a clutz


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Dave/sbd
Date of Capture: 06/05/07 0800
Location: Long Reef Wall
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Silver trevally 41cm
Tackle Used: 14lb fireline, pilchard
Conditions: Glorious


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Participation points only

Name/UserName - Spooled1 
Date of Fishing Trip - 5th and 7th May 2007 
Location - Kingscliff and Black Rock
Conditions - OK

Zip keepers caught


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Name/Username: PoddyMullet
Date: 6/05/07
Location: Ricketts Point PPB
Type/Size: Aussie Salmon 50cm
Tackle: Juro Slicback HB (silverish/brown colour)
Conditions: Calmer than anticipated, plenty of birds and then boats. Nice to stick a salmon in the comp


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Mark/ DiveYak
Date of Capture: 07/05/07 0900
Location: Depot Beach
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Pike 41cm
Tackle Used: 6lb braid.....SX40
Conditions: Glorious

As I'm not sure of 'legal' when it comes to pike, thought I would add one as I had a good day yeaterday.

Date of Capture: Wed 9/05/07 1330
Location: Rodd Point - Sydney
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bream 35cm
Tackle Used: 4lb mono.....SX40
Conditions: Overcast. Low tide. SW wind


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

*Who:* AdrianK and son Josh riding "yoda" in the back of Prowler13
*Where & When:* Sunday 6 May Southern Moreton Bay - glassy conditions, less than 5kts wind, fished 4.30am to 8am in water from 2-4m.
*What:* Snapper 57cm (and 52, 38 & 37cm & Sweetlip 32cm)
*What on:* Berkley Dropshot rod with Diawa Sweepfire reel (free with magazine subscription), 8lb fireline and Silstar cheapo plastics rod with Diawa Samurai 3i reel, 6lb fireline.
Powerbait Minnow 3" Pearl Blue (and 3" Gulp Minnow in Lime Tiger for the rest of the fish)
Nitro Fine Wire Bream Pro 1.8gm jigheads - seem to be getting better hookup rates on finewire.[/b]


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Name/UserName: Ashley Leggott ALEG75
Date of Fishing Trip: 6th May 2pm to 6pm
Location: Kalkite. lake Jindabyne
Conditions: Sunny 16deg, light wind
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!) I tried, I trolled, I cast into snags, actually had 3 hook up's but none stayed on.

Ash


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Kerrie/Crazyratwoman
Date of Capture: 7/5/2007 
Location: Manning Point, NSW. 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 38cm Whiting (sorry no pic, couldn't risk the phone going in the drink as fish was going off its nut!) witnessed by T-curve tho.
Tackle Used: Shimano Backbone Elite 2-4kg, 8lb line, Squidgy fish hot tail 50mm in neon-silver tail. 
Conditions: a bit cloudy, bit of a breeze but nice...
Other Comments: just when i thought all i'd get were 2 bream the size of my hand and a tailor smaller than that lol!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Name/UserName - Jason/Squidder 
Date of Fishing Trip - 5-7-07 
Location - Mullimburra Point NSW
Conditions - Sunny clear day, deceptively nasty shore break :wink: :lol: 
Tale of woe - Damn annoying leatherjackets were on the chew, and made fishing with SPs near impossible.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Name\Username Lee\Pcsolutionman
Fish- 54cm fork length bass
Where- Ewen maddock dam
Trip date monday 7th May
conditions - Overcast and showers
Gear - Purple deep diver, Shimano finesse rod and okuma inspira loaded with 6lb mono

Here she is


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Kerrie/Crazyratwoman 
Date of Capture: 9/5/2007 
Location: Deep Creek, Nambucca Heads NSW. 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 33cm trevally, have no idea what kind. 
Tackle Used: My sons Shimano Taipan Extreme, 3-4kg. Line? have no idea, Jaysea Lures Patriot 50
Conditions: beautiful, small breeze but not annoying.
Other Comments: foul hooked it in the guts lol, dunno if this counts!


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Name/UserName - T-curve
Date of Fishing Trip - 7th may 2007
Location Manning river (manning Point)
Conditions - couldnt argue if you got out of the nor easter that come up after lunch
Tale of Woe - Not really a tale of woe ...just was on dumb street that day and didnt get any pics on the ruler. Actually got 8 flathead ranging from 37cm to 40cm and thought id better post something up for a few points as i dont know if ill get again during comp dates.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Name\Username Lee\Pcsolutionman
Fish- 48cm fork length bass
Where- Ewen maddock dam
Trip date Friday 11th May
conditions - Overcast and showers
Gear - Black and red deep diver, Tica rod and okuma inspira loaded with 6lb mono


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Funda
Date of Capture:13/05/07
Location: Googong Dam
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Murray Cod 115cm etstimated 30kg
Tackle Used: 6kg Daiwa rod, Daiwa Steez reel, 10kg braid & leader
Conditions:Cold & cloudy


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler: Cid
Date of Capture:12/05/07 
Location: Oyster Bay 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bream 42cm (approx.1.3kg's)
Tackle Used: Pflueger Supreme Rod and Reel, 2lb Braid, 6lb Fluor Leader, 1/16 jighead, 6" Sandworm (Camo)
Conditions:Early morning, perfect weather


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler: Cid 
Date of Capture:12/05/07 
Location: Oyster Bay 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Flathead 60cm
Tackle Used: Pflueger Supreme Rod and Reel, 2lb Braid, 6lb Fluoro Leader, 1/16 jighead, 6" Sandworm (Camo) 
Conditions:Early morning, perfect weather


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler: Dan A
Date of Capture:12/05/07 
Location: Dunbogan 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Flathead 44cm
Tackle Used: Nitro Rod, Shomano Ultegra Reel, 4lb Braid, 6lb Fluoro Leader, Red/white SX40 
Conditions:Early late morning, perfect fishing weather

Click to enlarge..


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Victor / Victor-Victor
Date of Capture:12/05/07 
Location: Lake Burley Griffin
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Refin 32 cm 
Tackle Used: Dropshot rod with Daiwa HRF Baitcaster, 10lb Braid, 10 lb Leader, Oar-Gee 75 cm Plow - colour Black and white, Trolled.

Conditions: Early morning, perfect weather just bloody cold


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler: Rob/Buff
Date of Capture : 13-05-07
Location : Port River, South Australia
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Bream 35.5cm
Tackle Used : Strudwick sicstik pro 6' 1-4kg rod, Sensor 8lb braid, 8lb leader, Owner #4 1/32oz worm hook and Berkley 4" Lugworm in Glow
Conditions (optional): Slight N/NE wind, water very dark and dirty










Name/UserName of Angler: Rob/Buff
Date of Capture : 13-05-07
Location : Port River, South Australia
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Bream 31cm
Tackle Used : Strudwick sicstik pro 6' 1-4kg rod, Sensor 8lb braid, 8lb leader, Owner #4 1/32oz worm hook and Berkley 4" Lugworm in Glow
Conditions (optional): Slight N/NE wind, water very dark and dirty


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Fishing Man
Date of Capture : 13-05-07
Location : Currumbin Creek
Type and Size/Weight of Fish ARTICIPATION ONLY!, few small flathead (undersize)
Tackle Used: 4lb fireline, 8lb Vanish, Squidgy fish (black&gold)
Conditions (optional): Nice conditions on the rising tide, water was clear and could see the weedbeds easily. Little cold and started to rain though.


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Itchyant
Date of Capture : 12-05-07 
Location : Tuross River 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish :Bream - 37.5cm
Tackle Used: 2lb platypus braid, 6lb nitlon leader, 0.5g squidgy finess jig and 2" gulp srimp in natural
Conditions: Just near dusk, dirty water.


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: wrasseman
Date of Capture : 13-05-07
Location : Tamar River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Flathead 33cm
Tackle Used: Shimano Ultegra 1000, Shakespeare Catera 2-6lb 5ft spin rod, 2lb crystal fireline, 6lb RIO fc leader, 7g tango.
Conditions: Sunny and glassed out.
Tale of Woe: Flatties wouldn't keep still for piccies kept ending up on my lap, too much ouch potential, so released most in water boatside. Too many toadies for SPs. Caught 14 flatties but best only about 35cm.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler: Daveyak
Date of Capture: Sun 13 May 
Location: King George Sound, Albany, WA 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish 1: Snook 56cm 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish 2: Snook 54cm
Tackle Used 5'10" Berkley Air IM7 rod, Shimano IX4000R reel, 4.5 kg line, Jindivick Jerk 8(cm) lure .
Conditions: Windy as, almost too strong to be on the water. 
Other Comments: Caught 10 (kept 6) of these snook near some rows of buoys on a mussel farm on southern shore of KGS. Consolation fishing as wind made it too difficult to reach the areas where I expected to find salmon & bonito.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Paffoh
Date of Capture: Saturday 5th May 2007
Location: Caseys Beach
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Pike 42cm 
Tackle Used : 6' Daiwa Procaster rod, 3500 Daiwa Caldia Kix reel, 20lb Crystal Fireline, Cubed Pilchard / Slimey Mackeral cocktail.
Conditions: Ideal fishing conditions, perfect.
Other Comments: No measuring device unfortunately...










Name/UserName of Angler: Paffoh
Date of Capture: Saturday 5th May 2007
Location: Caseys Beach
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Flathead 37cm 
Tackle Used : 6' Daiwa Procaster rod, 3500 Daiwa Caldia Kix reel, 20lb Crystal Fireline, Cubed Pilchard.
Conditions: Ideal fishing conditions, perfect.
Other Comments: No measuring device unfortunately...


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - T-curve
Date of Capture - 13th may 2007
Location - Coolongolook river 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Bream (32cm)
Tackle Used 2-4kg shimano t-curve and symetre reel with 6lb fireline 8lb fc rock flouro leader using an sx40
Conditions (optional) were great, couldnt argue
Other Comments (optional) though the conditions were great...cant say much for the fishing. Only a couple worth talking about..plenty of small stuff and even then they was off the chew!!


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Ashley / Polylureosis
Date of Capture: 7 May 2007
Location: Ewen Maddock Dam - Sunshine Coast
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Golden Perch AKA Yellowbelly - 56cm
Tackle Used: Daiwa TDA Baitcaster, 10lb braid, Fluro leader, SK lure (15+ feet diver - Yellow/Red)
Conditions: Overcast, drizzly
Other Comments (optional): Met up with many AKFF'ers making the most of the labour day public holiday. 
Couldn't hold the beast on the paddle (measure) one handed and take photo. 
My first ever yellowbelly.



















Name/UserName of Angler: Ashley / Polylureosis
Date of Capture: 5 May 2007
Location: Lake McDonald - Sunshine Coast
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bass - 50cm
Tackle Used: Baitcaster, 10lb braid, Fluro leader, Ridgeback lure 5m purple/yellow
Other Comments: Wasn't even going fishing today!


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Scotty Beefs
Date of Capture: 05/05/07
Location: Fishing Creek, North of Yeppoon
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 36cm Fingermark and 40cm GT
Tackle Used: 6lb fireline/16lb FC trace - 2-4kg uglystick and shimano symetre 2500. Fingermark on a silver/red striped micromullet and GT on ecogear SP.
Conditions: Beautiful - 
Other Comments (optional): Partcipation points only...the camera batteries were flat and the photos taken on my mates phone were unretrievable due to an immersion incedent  Was a great day - the fish were on and this light gear caper is great fun.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Name - Y-Knot
Date - 12/5/07
Type/size/weight - Salmon / approx 50cm / approx 1.5kg
Tackle used - 6 pound braid/ 3" pumpkinseed Sp / 1/4 jighead
Conditions - bloody beautiful
Other comments - didnt have my camera and didnt get actual size or weight of salmon but hope DaveyG will accept photo from trip report that clearly shows sizes of fish caught.


----------



## kayakcallan (May 8, 2007)

Name/UserName: Kayakcallan
Date of Fishing Trip: 13th May
Location: 300m off Mordialloc Pier, Port Philip Bay, VIC
Conditions: Great! Almost perfectly flat bay.
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!): I did get one Snapper (but only 20cm so it doesn't count). However it was the first fish I had ever caught of the yak so I thats not so bad.  ..could only spend 90mins on the water as it was Mothers day. Looking forward to fishing the area with some fellow AKFFers so they can show me the ropes. 

Snapper was caught on Gulp SP Minnow, 3" pumpinseed, 1/4 oz dam buster jighgead.


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

Name: Lindsay (mojofunk)
Date of Capture: 7/5/07
Location: Moogerah Dam QLD
Type and Size of Fish: Australian bass 50+cm (not a good photo but make your judgement)
Tackle Used: Daiwa battler med rod, Daiwa HRF baitcaster, 10 pound line and fluro leader, purple mask vib
Conditions: a little windy
Other Comments: slow rolled mask vib through school with half hearted plucks until this fish nailed it.


----------



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

Participation Points only

Name/UserName Devo
Date of Fishing Trip 9May07
Location Cockatoo Island
Conditions Overcast
Tale of woe : I was within minutes (maybe hours) of catching what would have been a AKFF record flathead (or bream) but the $%^&ing security guard in his stink boat hunted me before I had the chance. :shock: 8)


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

Name/ fishing mik
Date of Capture 14 may 7pm
Location lakeillawarra
Type and Size/Weight of Fish whiting 36cm 
Tackle Used shimano catano sp rod navi reel 
Conditions great not much wind tide running in 
Other Comments (optional) would like to take a pic but brother dropped camera in the drink last week :evil:


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler : Adrian 
Date of Capture : Mothers Day - 13th May
Location : Lake Ginninderra
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Redfin - Guess is 25 Cm. Going for Woe is me Points.
Tackle Used : Stump Jumper in Gold and Black, on Egg Beater set up.
Conditions (optional) : Cold. VERY COLD, CANBERRA get off the water kind of COLD.
Other Comments (optional) : I had an allotment of fishing time. I did the breakfast in bed for the SWMBO, and all the other things I could think off to generate enough Fishing brownie points. Only to find. It was Cold. VERY COLD, CANBERRA get off the water kind of COLD.

I had put on the Dodger , the Hobie splash cover for the front of the Kayak, my gortex gear, gloves and put up my jackets hood to try and slow down the creaping coold that was saping my energy. GRRR got to get off the water.....

Heading back to the ramp. 30Mt to go. Hey that's not how that lure moves, must be a rocky bottom. Watching closely, slowing down. Hey HORRAY a fish. My fist fish in weeks. And in a comp period.

Adrian


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

And the winners are......

100 points - FUNDA with his BIG MUMMA
90 points - SAFA and his 4kg / 70cm Tuna
80 Points - PCSOLUTIONMAN with a stonker 54cm Bass
70 Points - POLYLUREOSIS with a 56cm Yellowbelly
60 Points - MOJOFUNK with a 50cm Bass
50 Points - AdrianK with his 57cm Snapper

30 Points - Everyone who caught legal fish and submitted photo evidence.

15 Points - Everyone else who 'tried their hardest' but came home empty handed (or didnt put a photo in)

I'm trying to attach the leaderboard for those who want to check out where they are placed. It will be up asap

JAYSEA LURE WINNERS - courtesy of http://www.jaysealures.com.au

Squidder.
FishingMan
Paffoh
SBD
Funda (also wins a special 'mystery' prize)

(Can these guys pm me their postal address and I'll whack the lures in the post - ta)

State v State

NSW 16 anglers - 5 points
QLD 9 Anglers -4 Points
ACT 8 Anglers - 3 points
VIC 4 Anglers 2 points
WA,SA and TAS 1 Angler each - 1 point


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Hall of Fame entries from this months fishing comp also are:-

JustCruisin 70cm Longtom 
Safa 70cm/4kg Tuna 
GregV 40cm Rainbow Trout
RedPhoenix 74cm Squid
SBD 41cm Silver Trevally
AdrianK 57cm Snapper
Squidders tiny leatherjacket!! (hey its the only one entered so far!)
PCsolutionMan 54cm Bass
Funda 115cm Murray Cod
PolyLureosis 56cm YellowBelly
MojoFunk 50cm Bass


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

well done Funda, it wasnt hard to work out who was gonna win this month :wink: and for those that came 2nd, 3rd etc top enteries for great fish all round.

Come on Vic .... i know for a fact there were more vic yakkers who caught fish but havent submitted (Hoit/Hobievic) so cmon guys, hell ya might even score yaself a lure as a random prize.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

Woohoo!!!!1 a special mystery prize :shock:


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Well deserved victory Funda, good stuff!!


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Good stuff guys! Congrats Allan, that Mutha was always going to win it!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVT9/LYAAD5fgAAScPeAEiXnnIov//+gMAEDDERoTJkCGIZMjI9E9IyeoNDAaA0BoAaaDQGgDQNU/RBMSbKaj0IY0CDBDTNRgkIJbZDrQAMU16IFt1zOOifY4uo0ED/HmRaKzTDHUiMFMNqkWZqlPCsuWk1K1dOreHIEusplCAKpp5DGnz3pJQ6K+RBLi3OHF2UJyqK3ZHE8E382dsMClCELvD1krB4DABwrBRhhM4oVhVqFn52ZAFvdHiQNdi9xJvK2QNAgZdKoHtgujETrgZOitDleEsCh6gm+HFZ/zlaiBy+ZLACCwsJX6tJbST8jm1XnQJ3CubH+Bx8UGUiFEGohOaU8mIopUX2pkL4g3B7XBA0EBC1cQI7r4OckbDEQnfxdyRThQkFT9/LY


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Heres the updated individual pointscore. Sorry - cant get my excel spreadsheet to work on the forum (thanks Red for trying to help, but my brain HURTS rom your instructions....)... :?  
[Edit by Red: added this in to keep DG's brain from melting.  ]


```
January February    March     April      May      TOTALS

Arpie                                           15               15
Aleg75              30       30       30        60       15     165
Andrew              15                           0               15
AdrianK                                                  30      30
AndyBear            50                           0               50
BassMan             60                           0               60
Bart70                                          30               30
Bec                                             30               30
Brayden                                         30               30
Buff                30                          70       30     130
Caught2                      30       30        30               90
CrazyRatWoman                                   30       30      60
ChiefShaka                                      30               30
Cid                 30       30       30        30       30     150
Clarkos                               30         0       15      45
Daveyak                      15       30        30       30     105
DanA                                                     30      30
Davey G             30       15       30        30              105
Devo                                 100        15       15     130
Diveyak                     120       30        15       30     195
Deano               15                30        30               75
Dodge                        15       15         0       30      60
Duncan              15                           0               15
Evarn                                           30               30
Fisher              30       30                 30               90
FishBrain                                                30      30
FishingMik          30       15                  0       15      60
Fishing Dan                  30       30        30               90
FishingMan          15       15       60        30       15     135
Flump               15       30                  0               45
Flyrod                                30         0               30
Funda               30       90       30        30      100     280
Gatesy                       15                 30               45
GregV                                                    30      30
Gracefulily                           15        30               45
GuardianZACT                 15       30        15       15      75
Hagar               15                           0               15
HardYakka           15                           0               15
Haulem              80                           0               80
ItchyAnt                                        30       30      60
JimmyYak                     30       30         0               60
Jeffo               30       30       50        30       30     170
JustCruisin         15                30        30       30     105
KayakCallan                                              15      15
Kraley              30       15       80       100       30     255
Leftieant                                       30       15      45
ManjiMike                                       30               30
Mojofunk                     15                          60      75
NoBoat              30       15       30                         75
Paffoh              30       30       30        30       30     150
PaulB               15       80                                  95
Peril               15       30       90        30       30     195
Phantom             15                                           15
PoddyMullet         90       30                 30       30     180
PCsolutionman                                            80      80
Polylureosis        30       30       30        80       70     240
RedPhoenix          70       30       15        30       30     175
Safa                                                     90      90
SBD                 15       60       30        30       30     165
Scupper             15       30                 30               75
Spooled1                    100       15        15       15     145
SpottyMac          100                                          100
Squidder            30       30       70        30       30     190
ScottyBeefs                                     15       15      30
SteveO                                30                         30
Shoey                                           90               90
Squizzy                               30        30               60
Tryhard                      15       30                 30      75
TCURVE                                          30       30      60
Tim                                   30         0               30
Tuco                15                           0               15
Victor Victor                30       30        30       30     120
WayneD              30                30        30               90
Wrasseman                                                30      30
Waterbaby                    15                 15               30
Wigg                                            30               30
Yakatak             15                           0               15
Y Not                                 30        30       30      90
```


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Congratulations Allan on a deserved win. 



> Woohoo!!!!1 a special mystery prize Shocked


You are now the proud owner of................










And I'm the proud owner of the crappiest fish in the hall of fame! 

Thanks again DaveyG for your hard work in another superbly run monthly comp, there seem to be more and more entries every month, despite the weather getting colder, great to see!   

EDIT: I've just checked the Wiki HOF Leatherjacket entry DaveyG, cheeky bugger! :lol: (Luckily I was wearing my PFD just in case)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

hall of fame is now updated. there were a few others that I missed first time - polylureosis 50cm bass (tied 2nd - poly can you email me a pic of the fish as I cant access the one on the forum). also Cid and Fishbrain both had 42cm bream (tied 3rd)

well done all, and a special well done to squidder for his mega leatherjacket :shock: . It almost beats justcruisins flounder for the title of lamest fish in the HOF :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:

the hall of fames are looking good....check 'em out


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Congratulations guys on another decent competition period,

I won a lure! ( Sending PM soon Davey G ).


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I can't thank squidder enough for taking that title from me

Cheers Dave


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Well done to the first half dozen place getters and well deserved as well.

Also of interest to me is see 3 of the 6 are freshwater catches.

As usual, also well done for your contribution Dave/DaveyG


----------

